# on arrival visa for australian permanent Resident



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi ,

I am holding an australian PR ( Indian Passport ) , Am i eligible to take on arrival visas similar like australian citizen ?? ( Australian citizen can take on arrival visa for around 150 countries. how about my case ??? ) 

cheers , 

harry


----------



## Spikes (Feb 17, 2013)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> I am holding an australian PR ( Indian Passport ) , Am i eligible to take on arrival visas similar like australian citizen ?? ( Australian citizen can take on arrival visa for around 150 countries. how about my case ??? )
> 
> ...


Hi Harry

Unfortunately that benefit is only for people holding an australian passport. I.e. Citizens.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

On arrival visa applies to Australian Citizens not PR holder!!

Aussie Girl



harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> I am holding an australian PR ( Indian Passport ) , Am i eligible to take on arrival visas similar like australian citizen ?? ( Australian citizen can take on arrival visa for around 150 countries. how about my case ??? )
> 
> ...


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Your Australian PR visa grants you visa free access to New Zealand. Other than that you are not accorded visa free travel to any other country unless your passport permits it.


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Your Australian PR visa grants you visa free access to New Zealand. Other than that you are not accorded visa free travel to any other country unless your passport permits it.


hi ,

thanks everybody.


----------

